# Who's taking what to Doncaster?



## RepMad189 (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok so i attended Doncaster for the first time this year. Came away with a pair of spotteds and a common boa. Not bad for me planning not to get anything :lol2:.
So whats everyone planning on taking this Septmember? 

Lisa


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

don't know exactly what we're taking... depends what's ready at the time I suppose..

do know we'll be taking the last pair of het avalanche corns, poss some baby royals, and a couple of retics. 

can also bring beaphar products if they're pre ordered  

see the link in my sig for the full list.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

We should be taking a few corns of various morphs and hets and also 3 different species of stick insects.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

sami said:


> don't know exactly what we're taking... depends what's ready at the time I suppose..
> 
> do know we'll be taking the last pair of het avalanche corns, poss some baby royals, and a couple of retics.
> 
> ...


Few bits to add:

Firstly anyone expecting to walk away from doncaster with a retic from us. *BRING ID *unless obviously over 21. We will not sell them to under 18's. and anyone who is offended by being quizzed about husbandry and care again don't bother!


----------



## RepMad189 (Feb 22, 2008)

Mason any chance of you having dwarfs? I got the little female common from you and sami, couldn't be happier with her!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

ooh  Hope to see you there Lisa  We are going down too, hopefully find some argentinian rainbows, mexican rosy boas, and various geckos!


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

RepMad189 said:


> Mason any chance of you having dwarfs? I got the little female common from you and sami, couldn't be happier with her!


 
No dwarfs i'm afraid, won't be producing anything with dwarf blood ourselves until '09 at the earliest. It's looking increasingly likely we'll only have one retic for sale at the show, it looks like the other one is sold already.

Glad to hear the boa is doing well.


----------



## RepMad189 (Feb 22, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> ooh  Hope to see you there Lisa  We are going down too, hopefully find some argentinian rainbows, mexican rosy boas, and various geckos!


 
You guys driving? We are looking at a few options. Get a mini bus and go down on the day. Get a bus and go down and make a weekend of it or just hire a 7seater and do our own thing with a few friends... not too sure. Well lesley doesn't want me to get anything else but to be fair i am on the look out for dwarf burms, dwarf retics, GTP and carpets!!


----------



## RepMad189 (Feb 22, 2008)

Mason said:


> No dwarfs i'm afraid, won't be producing anything with dwarf blood ourselves until '09 at the earliest. It's looking increasingly likely we'll only have one retic for sale at the show, it looks like the other one is sold already.
> 
> Glad to hear the boa is doing well.


well i look forward to the 09 show then! 
:lol2:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

ooh, and we'll have RFUK stickers again! 

Make sure you stop by the table to get yours!!!


----------



## RepMad189 (Feb 22, 2008)

sami said:


> ooh, and we'll have RFUK stickers again!
> 
> Make sure you stop by the table to get yours!!!


I don't know if i want to stop by your table i might end up buying more!!! lol


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah we are driving down the night before and staying somewhere then going to the show in the morning. I will have to be really good and not buy too much!

A


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

We will be selling misting systems, naturalistic decor, dry foods, supplements, & CalciGrubs.
We will have some frogs on show but I won't have livestock for sale on the table due to show rules, so if anyone want's to pre-order any amphibs for delivery to Doncaster please let me know


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big Yellow Gecko*

We will be there, selling leopard geckos - we are taking orders for collection


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

I will be there with corns and maybe a few het albino royals:flrt:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

The Ratsnake Foundation will be there although we will not be selling livestock.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Where is the info on the Doncaster show. I cant find it on the Dome website.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

im just takin the mrs. lol


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Toeboe said:


> Where is the info on the Doncaster show. I cant find it on the Dome website.


Its on the IHS website the Dome is just a hired room for the occasion.


----------



## nathanjupp (Mar 23, 2008)

im taking my dad with his wallet 
might be looking for some royals
cant wait


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Taking corns...big corns, little corns, girl corns and boy corns :lol2:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i will be taking adult leopard geckos, usa green treefrogs, pictus geckos, corn snakes, king snakes, rat snakes, 2 horsefield tortoises, baby beardies, flip up tubs and coir substrate.


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

We will have cresties, gargoyles, sarasins, an aussie barking gecko, a pair of tokays and some snakes...you will all deffo have to come and say hi - look out for our Rhac-shack T-shirts!


----------



## solidtechchris (Nov 30, 2007)

I was thinking of taking some snakes to the show. I'm also taking my car. (Blue estate, 1.9 diesel), a thermos flask either of tea or coffee, either 2 or 4 jam sandwiches, cut into triangles on white bread.




And a family size packet of those new Jammie Dodgers, and some butterscotch angel delight. Mmmmmmm YUMMY


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> i will be taking adult leopard geckos, usa green treefrogs, pictus geckos, corn snakes, king snakes, rat snakes, 2 horsefield tortoises, baby beardies, flip up tubs and coir substrate.


 
you cannot sell dry good and animnals from the same table, nor is the same person allowed two tables to do "one of each"

Just a warning as they were very quick to enforce this at previous shows, you'll either get thrown out or they will make you stop selling one or the other.

Read the rules that came out with the booking forms, don't take the piss as thye are there for a reason, it's developing into a good show and will only be shut down if things start going wrong.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

we asked about selling the flip up tubs and coir before booking a table at ware show and they accepted it as it was only 2 thing and we have asked again before sending our forms in for doncaster show and they have said it is ok as its still the 2 things and no one moaned about it at ware. we was told that we could sell only the flip up tubs and coir but that was it we have to keep it to them 2 and nothing else


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Has anyone had confirmation of table bookings yet, or do we simply not know until the monday before? I assume as long as the cheque has been cashed then i have a table right?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*don*

depends wat we got left after maidstone


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

spirit975 said:


> I assume as long as the cheque has been cashed then i have a table right?


Basically yes.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Has anyone had confirmation of table bookings yet, or do we simply not know until the monday before? I assume as long as the cheque has been cashed then i have a table right?


 i had to phone richard brooke the other day to check i had a table as needed to book hotel.bit more comunication would be good


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

We know what we're taking now lol ...

we have: 

1.1 het avalanche corns £80 for the pair

0.1 CB93 Mexican milk snake £40

1.0 java retic £70

CF08 royals £50 each

0.1 CB07 BCI (Stunning) £100

1.0 Japanese rat snake £65

1.0 Sumatran Blood Python £150


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

will there be any sinaloan milksnakes?


----------

